# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Υπόλοιπες Συσκευές Ήχου >  Βλάβη σε Dynacord powermate 1000-2

## pliktras77

Γεια σας είμαι καινούργιο μέλος του φορουμ και θα ήθελα τη γνώμη σας σχετικά με το πρόβλημα που αντιμετωπίζω στο παραπάνω μηχάνημα.
Το πρόβλημα λοιπόν που παρουσιαστηκε ειναι το λαμπάκι της προστασίας ενω η κονσολα δούλευε κανονικά σε κάποια χρονική στιγμή άναψε το protect και δεν έδινε ήχο απο της δυο εξόδους του ενισχυτή του.
Το θέμα είναι οτι συνεχίζει το προβλημα μόλις ανοίξω την κονσολα και την δουλεψω 10-15 λεπτα-σημείωση σαν μικτης δουλεύει κανονικά(δεν δουλεουν οι δυο έξοδοι το ενισχυτή 2χ700 βατ)
Υπόψιν πως αν κρυώσει για κάποιες ώρες μετά παίζει για λίγη ώρα και ξανά τα ίδια.

Φυσικά μίλησα με δυο ηλεκτρονικους γιατί εγω δεν γνωρίζω απο τεχνικά θέματα σερβις και με απάντησαν πως χρειάζεται πολλή δουλειά γιατί έχει τρεις πλακέτες και περίπου 150 ευρω μόνο να ανοιχτή και αν θα γίνει όπως πρώτα......

Μέτα απο ψάξιμο σε διάφορα ηλεκτρονικα φορουμ βρήκα πως υπάρχει το παρακάτω τραντζιστορ STP14NF12STP14NF12FP
με ασήμαντο κόστος.
Θα ήθελα τη βοήθεια σας και τη γνώμη σας αν η βλάβη παρουσιάζετε απο το συγκεκριμένο τραντζιστορ?
αν γνωρίζετε απο την εμπειρία σας τι άλλο μπορεί να φταίει?
και αν αξίζει τον κόπο να επισκευασθεί η να αγοράσω ενα τελικό ενισχυτη και να τη χρησιμοποιώ σαν μικτη?
ευχαριστω.
postadsuk.com-dynacord-power-mate-1000-mk1-power-mixer-with-swan-flight-case.jpg

----------


## sakisr

Αφου οπως λες αν κρυωσει λειτουργει, μαλλον τα βεντιλατερ εχουν θεμα!
Δουλευουν  την ωρα που λειτουργει η κονσολα?Αν ναι τοτε το προβλημα θα ειναι καπου  αλλου, αλλα αν δε δουλευουν μαλλον κλεινει η προστασια για να μη καουν  τα τελικα τρανζιστορς.Πες μας ακριβως τι γινεται να βοηθησουμε!
Μου εχει τυχει τελικος που απο τη πολυχρησια ειχαν γεμισει οι γριλιες του ανεμιστηρα με τριχες με αποτελεσμα να γινεται αυτο που περιγραφεις κι εσυ!Το μονο που χρειαστηκε ηταν ανοιγμα και φυσημα....

----------


## pliktras77

> Αφου οπως λες αν κρυωσει λειτουργει, μαλλον τα βεντιλατερ εχουν θεμα!
> Δουλευουν  την ωρα που λειτουργει η κονσολα?Αν ναι τοτε το προβλημα θα ειναι καπου  αλλου, αλλα αν δε δουλευουν μαλλον κλεινει η προστασια για να μη καουν  τα τελικα τρανζιστορς.Πες μας ακριβως τι γινεται να βοηθησουμε!
> Μου εχει τυχει τελικος που απο τη πολυχρησια ειχαν γεμισει οι γριλιες του ανεμιστηρα με τριχες με αποτελεσμα να γινεται αυτο που περιγραφεις κι εσυ!Το μονο που χρειαστηκε ηταν ανοιγμα και φυσημα....


Φιλε Σακη τα βεντιλατερ δουλευουν κανονικα και τα δυο.Μακαρι να ηταν εκει το προβλημα......
Ξέχασα να αναφέρω πως το προβλημα παρουσιαστικε όταν συνδεσα μια εφφε κεφαλή απο μπουζουκι,όταν είδα της εξόδους είχε και μια που έγραφε 4ωμ  :Unsure:

----------


## sakisr

Οι διακοπες τελος...Ας ασχοληθουμε και λιγο με το θεμα σου!
Λοιπον η κεφαλη που συνδεσες απο τα 4Ωμ ηταν εξοδος ενισχυτη (μαλλον καμμια παλιοSolitaire θα ηταν?) αρα περασε πολυυυυυυ ρευμα στη κονσολα και εκαψε κατι......Τον μαστορα δε τον γλυτωνεις και να παρακαλας για μικρη ζημια!
Εξοδους που γραφουν Ωμ μονο σε ηχεια τις συνδεουμε! Οι εξοδοι line out συνδεονται σε εισοδους απο κονσολες.
Μακαρι να ειναι μικρη η ζημια και να τη βγαλεις φτηνα.....Στο φιναλε η κονσολα ειναι αρκετα ακριβη και αξιζει να επισκευαστει.
ΥΓ Οι τεχνιτες ζηταν πολλα για να την ανοιξουν γιατι ειναι δυσκολο να βγουν και να ξαναμπουν τα κουμπια απο τα ποτενσιομετρα και να ανοιχτει το κουτι!Εκανα προσφατα σεβις σε ενα μικτη και μου εβγαλε τη ψυχη....IMG_20160223_132547.jpgIMG_20160223_144556.jpgΤο πριν και το μετα!

----------


## pliktras77

Φιλε sakisr σε ευχαριστώ για το ενδιαφέρον.Δυστυχώς μετά απο ελενχο και στα κορσοβερ τον ηχείων η βλάβη παραμένει.
Μετα απο 20 λεπτά περιπου και χωρίς να ανοίξω το μαστερ της έντασης ανάβει η προστασία....

----------

